# Weekly Competition 2021-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U' F' U2 R U2 R' F' R' U2
*2. *R2 F U' R U2 R' F R2 U R U'
*3. *R2 U2 F U F U R2 U2 R' U2 R'
*4. *U' R2 U' R U R F' R2 U2 R U2
*5. *R F' U2 R2 F U R2 U2 R2 U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B D2 L' D2 L U2 L' B' F2
*2. *L' D2 R F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L' U2 L' B' R' D B'
*3. *D' F' B' D R U D' F R' F L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F B2 R'
*4. *B2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B R' D F D U2 B2 U' R U2 B' U
*5. *F2 D2 R' L' B L2 U D' R2 B D F2 U B2 U' B2 U' B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' L2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 L' F' R2 B U' B R B' Uw2 Fw2 D B2 Rw2 R2 L' D' Rw2 D' R2 Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw F' Rw' L2 D2 Fw'
*2. *R2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 D R B U' F2 B2 U' L' Uw2 Rw2 R2 U L2 F' Uw2 B' U' Rw2 U2 F2 Rw' B' Uw2 U' R' F' U' Uw' Fw' D2 Fw Rw2 B
*3. *D' F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R B' R2 D2 R2 D Fw2 R' B Rw2 Uw2 L' B' Uw2 L' F' B' D2 L Uw D' L B' D' R' Fw Uw B2 Uw' Rw2 R' B'
*4. *F D2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B U2 D' B U' L' F2 R' D U2 L2 B' Fw2 U2 Fw2 L' B' Rw2 F Uw2 F L B R F' Uw Rw2 R Uw' U2 R' Fw D' Rw' U2 B' R2 F2
*5. *B L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F U B' R F U2 L B2 D B U R' Rw2 Uw2 D2 B Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 L B2 Rw2 Uw D' R' Uw2 U' R2 Fw' Uw U2 D Fw L Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 Dw' Rw2 F' U' Rw' R2 L' F Uw Fw Rw B' D' Bw' Fw' Lw Bw Uw2 L' F2 L2 Bw2 Uw' U Rw2 F2 Bw Fw2 R2 D2 F Fw' Bw' L' Fw' F Uw' F D2 U' Lw' D2 R' F Lw' U' Rw R F' Uw2 Bw2 R F2 Uw' U' Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2
*2. *Rw U2 Fw2 D' R2 B D' Dw' B L D' Bw' D U2 L' B2 Fw2 F D2 Fw2 D' Dw B Bw2 U2 Rw Bw' Lw D2 U' B2 L' B' R Bw' R' Rw' L2 B2 Fw' Rw' U' R Rw F' Dw Bw2 D' F2 L Bw Lw' D L' F L2 R2 Bw D2 Bw2
*3. *Uw2 U Rw' U2 D2 B Rw Uw' B2 Uw' Bw' Fw Lw' Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Uw F U' B2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw Dw2 F2 U' Bw Dw' Uw' Rw L Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw' Lw' F' R Uw2 L2 D2 B Fw2 Dw Rw U2 Lw' Bw Fw2 U' Dw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Lw Bw B' Fw2
*4. *Uw F' U Fw' D' R U' Uw2 D' B2 R' Lw' B Fw2 F Lw' Fw' Uw2 D L' F2 Uw D' U2 Fw2 Dw' F2 Bw2 L2 Bw D Dw2 Rw R2 U2 R2 Lw' Uw' F2 B L' Uw2 B2 R' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Dw' L2 B' Bw' L2 Uw' Lw R' Uw' Bw U' Fw
*5. *B2 Fw' D' F2 D' Fw2 F' D' Uw2 Dw' Rw' D' U' R Bw L2 B F' Lw' Uw B2 Dw' Lw2 Dw F' Lw2 Dw Uw D' R2 Rw2 D' L2 U2 F2 Rw Dw B' Dw' R' F2 Uw2 R' U' Rw Fw' F2 Bw' Dw2 R2 Uw Rw' B' R2 D Rw2 Lw U2 L' B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw' 3Uw2 Dw R' Dw D' Uw2 3Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 U Lw2 3Fw' B Rw2 L2 R' U' B Dw B 3Rw2 Lw' F 3Rw' F2 3Uw' L' R 3Rw F' 3Fw2 R2 D Uw2 R' Uw2 3Rw Uw2 R 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 3Rw Fw Lw2 3Uw2 F' 3Uw2 Dw2 L F' Rw' Fw2 Rw' B Bw2 Rw' R' U2 3Fw2 R L Fw F 3Fw' 3Rw2 D2 Rw 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw Dw2 Fw' Bw U L2 Dw2 3Uw'
*2. *B' F Uw2 Bw' Rw2 R' F2 Uw 3Uw' R2 Dw2 F R' Dw 3Uw' L' B' Bw' Uw' 3Uw D B' Dw' Bw B D R 3Fw' L' F2 U' Dw2 Rw' D2 Fw' R L Bw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw Fw' F2 Bw2 Dw R 3Fw2 R' B' L' U' R' B' Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 F' D' L2 Rw Fw2 B Rw2 D' Fw2 3Uw' U L2 3Uw2 L2 Rw Fw Uw' B 3Rw2 U' 3Uw' Rw2 Bw2 3Rw
*3. *F' 3Rw2 Uw Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw Dw Rw2 Fw' D Rw' Lw Fw' D' U' Bw U B' 3Fw Fw' 3Uw2 Fw Dw2 Rw' L' Uw2 U B 3Uw' U F2 Rw' Uw Bw R' D' 3Fw Uw' 3Fw' F2 B' L Rw' R2 U' Rw2 D' 3Fw2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 U2 Fw Uw' D F Dw2 3Uw' D F' Lw' 3Rw' U2 Bw2 3Uw' Fw' D' Bw' 3Fw2 L Uw2 R Dw' 3Rw2 U R2 D' 3Fw2 U 3Rw2
*4. *Bw D2 R2 L Rw D' 3Rw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 U' Fw' U Dw 3Fw' B2 Dw B' D U' 3Rw2 L2 3Uw2 Fw2 L 3Rw Bw Dw L F' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw 3Uw2 L' B' D F2 Bw U' Rw Fw' 3Uw' U' Dw' 3Rw2 D 3Uw' Bw Fw Rw Bw2 Dw2 Lw F Dw2 D Uw2 3Fw Dw' D' U2 R2 3Fw' U2 3Rw' F' U' 3Uw Fw2 Rw L 3Rw' Uw' Fw Lw Uw2 F' B' L
*5. *D' Uw2 Lw' B R2 Dw' U2 L2 Fw' 3Fw' L2 3Rw2 F Dw2 Fw' L Lw D2 L Lw' B' 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 3Rw' Dw2 U' Fw 3Fw R2 Lw D2 B2 3Uw2 Fw U' Fw2 3Rw Rw2 R' Lw 3Fw2 R Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 U' D' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw Bw Fw 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' R2 Fw' 3Fw' L' D2 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' U' L2 B Uw L Uw 3Uw' Fw L R' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 B2 F D' 3Rw' 3Lw2 Rw 3Fw' 3Lw' Bw' B Lw' 3Rw' Uw' F' D' Bw L2 3Lw2 D' Rw' 3Dw 3Fw' R 3Fw' 3Dw' Dw2 Fw' D' 3Fw Fw2 U' D Lw F2 3Bw2 3Lw2 D B2 Uw Bw D2 3Uw 3Dw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 B' Uw 3Lw U 3Fw U D2 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Lw B' Bw2 3Fw2 Uw Rw' U 3Dw F 3Bw B U2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw Lw2 Uw 3Uw' 3Dw Rw 3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw' U2 Rw Fw2 D2 Fw' R2 F' L' Uw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw R' Uw
*2. *3Fw2 U2 Fw' Bw2 B' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 F' Dw' L' B2 Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw U' Bw' 3Rw2 Dw Lw L2 Dw' 3Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 R Dw2 F2 Uw' Rw' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Lw Fw2 R U2 R 3Bw' Dw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 3Lw' Uw' L' 3Bw2 Dw2 F' Rw 3Rw2 3Dw2 L Rw' R2 3Dw2 Fw 3Fw Dw2 3Rw' Bw R2 3Rw2 F' 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw2 B Dw2 Rw D F' Rw' U 3Dw R 3Fw Fw' F 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Dw F2 D2 B2 Dw' Rw2 3Rw' 3Lw L U' 3Uw F' 3Rw' U
*3. *3Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 D Bw Dw2 Rw' 3Dw2 D2 F 3Bw2 3Rw Fw' F 3Lw' 3Bw2 Rw 3Rw' Uw' R' Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Lw F' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 L' 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw Fw' 3Uw R2 F2 3Dw' Uw Bw' R' Lw 3Fw 3Dw L2 Bw' Dw2 Bw 3Rw2 Rw' B' Lw' 3Bw' B Lw Dw' Fw' F 3Fw' D2 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw L D' L Uw L' Rw R Bw' 3Lw2 D2 R Uw' 3Bw' F 3Dw Dw L 3Rw2 Rw' B' F 3Bw' Uw D2 B Fw L 3Fw2 Fw Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw' R2
*4. *R2 Bw2 Dw 3Bw2 Uw Rw Dw' 3Rw Lw' D 3Lw Uw 3Lw' L B2 3Dw' Dw' Bw 3Lw' Rw Lw2 U' D Rw 3Dw' Dw' Fw 3Dw' D' 3Lw2 L' 3Uw2 Rw F2 D' Uw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw' Bw' R2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 R2 Dw 3Uw' 3Rw 3Lw R' 3Dw' 3Rw' Uw2 Dw' Fw U2 F L Lw2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw U' D' 3Rw2 Bw2 Dw Lw2 L2 3Rw' Rw Fw' F2 3Rw2 L' F' 3Fw 3Bw' Bw2 3Lw' B' Rw2 D' 3Fw Uw2 Lw Rw U' R' U' Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 R F2 3Dw' 3Bw2
*5. *Lw2 3Dw Fw' R' L Uw D2 Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw D 3Bw2 3Rw L' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 B2 L Rw2 Uw' R2 U' 3Rw' Fw' 3Lw2 Lw2 Bw2 B 3Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 D2 F2 Dw R2 L 3Bw' Dw2 Fw' D 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' D' 3Lw 3Fw Dw' Uw' 3Rw2 B' Rw' Uw2 3Lw' Uw2 L Bw' Uw' U2 Dw2 F2 D F 3Rw2 Dw' Fw Uw D' 3Uw' Bw2 B2 Uw2 Lw U' Rw' Lw2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Bw' 3Dw Dw2 3Bw U Lw' R2 3Uw' Dw L' Fw2 Lw' D' R Uw' Bw 3Bw' Uw2 F L Lw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 R U R' F U' R F' U' R
*2. *U2 R F U R U' R' F U R U'
*3. *R' F' R F R2 U' R2 F R' U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 F' D' L' B' U2 F D2 U2 L' U' F Rw' Uw
*2. *R2 B' D' F U2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F2 R B U2 R' B' R2 U' Rw2
*3. *R2 U' L2 F2 B R D' F B2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 D' Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 D' F2 D' L D F2 R' F' B L2 B' Fw2 Rw2 L B' Rw2 B2 R' Fw2 F R' B' L F2 Uw R2 B' D' F Fw L' U' Rw Uw D' L' x' y'
*2. *U B' D2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 R F2 D' R F B' D' F' U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 U L' Fw2 D L' B2 R' D L' D2 Rw2 Fw U2 L R D Rw Fw' L Uw R2 U F2 x' y
*3. *U' R D2 R' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 B' D R B2 U2 L' F L Rw2 U' Fw2 L D' R2 U' D Rw2 R' Fw2 L Fw U R2 B L Fw' Uw' R Uw Rw' Fw L' D y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L Uw2 Fw Lw Fw' Lw Bw2 R' Rw' U2 Uw' Rw' Dw' D2 B2 Uw2 Rw Fw' D2 Fw' F2 Bw' L B D' Rw' F2 Rw U' Dw' B2 Rw2 U2 F2 Uw' U2 Bw' Fw2 Lw R' F' D2 R2 Uw' D' Dw2 Rw D2 U2 Bw2 D' L2 B' Bw F2 Rw2 Uw D' 3Rw2
*2. *D R2 B' Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 U2 L' B2 R2 B Fw Bw' D2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 D2 Rw' Bw Uw' U2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 F Uw2 F2 U2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Dw U D2 Fw' Bw2 R L B2 L2 U' Rw' Dw' L' Fw' R L' Fw D R' Fw Rw' U' F Uw 3Rw
*3. *Rw2 D' Rw2 Dw' F2 R' Dw2 F R L Lw' Bw R' Fw' Bw Lw F' Uw2 B2 L R2 Dw2 F' Lw Uw U D' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 F' R' F2 Uw' L' F2 Uw Dw' R B L2 R2 U Dw' L Bw2 D U' Uw F2 Rw R L Dw2 F2 B' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' L 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw' F' Rw L' Fw2 Uw' 3Uw' Bw2 B' R2 3Uw2 Fw L' Fw D2 B' D2 U Uw2 Rw2 R' Bw Lw Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw2 Fw B R' U' Bw Lw Fw' Rw' U' 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw 3Rw2 R' F Lw F' B U2 Dw2 R' L' Fw R2 Dw2 Bw2 L' Lw' 3Rw B D' Rw2 3Fw F' Rw' 3Fw U2 D' F' Bw2 U2 Fw2 L2 F 3Fw R Bw U2 B2 Dw2 R' Lw' D' z y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw L 3Bw2 Dw 3Uw' Fw2 Uw2 3Bw2 3Lw Fw' F2 3Fw2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 3Bw' 3Dw' B 3Uw2 3Lw2 Uw Fw L 3Lw2 3Bw' Bw' Dw' 3Uw 3Fw' R' B' L' Uw2 U D' 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw' U' Fw' L 3Rw Bw' R' F2 B' R 3Dw' U2 B' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Dw' Lw2 F' Uw' 3Lw' Fw2 D' Bw L2 3Uw2 3Dw L' D' Bw R' U Dw F Fw2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Bw U Dw Rw' B' L' 3Fw2 Lw' L' B 3Dw2 Lw' R2 Bw' Lw U2 D 3Rw Rw' Uw R' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Bw' Lw' x'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F U R' D' R' B' F D F2 D L R Fw'
*2. *R U' B D' B' R' U' B' U' B' U2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' Uw2
*3. *U2 D2 B L' U' F U' L F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B D R2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *R F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B' R B F D2 R' D B R' D2 Rw Uw
*5. *U2 L2 B D' L U F L' D R U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 Rw Uw2
*6. *L' B' R2 B U2 B D2 U2 F2 L B2 R F' D U' L2 R B' U2 Fw' Uw
*7. *R' F2 R B2 U2 R F2 R U R2 F R2 B U2 F R U' L D' Fw' Uw'
*8. *B F2 L U2 L R U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' R F' L' D L' R' B Rw' Uw
*9. *L2 D2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 B U' R' D2 R' D B' F' L' D' F' D' Rw2
*10. *L F B2 L2 B U B F2 U' D F2 U D2 F2 L2 R U B' D
*11. *B R' U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L F' D' U' F' U' L R' D' B2 Rw Uw
*12. *L F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' L U2 B' D' F' L' D2 L R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*13. *R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' L F2 R2 U2 F' D' L F' D B F' U' Rw2 Uw2
*14. *L' F D2 F L' D' R U B2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 L F D2 F2 R F2 L U' F2 U L2 D' Fw' Uw2
*16. *B2 L' U2 L R D2 R U2 F' U' F' L' D B2 R D F R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*17. *D L2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 F' L' F L D B' F2 D' L2 B2 F' Rw'
*18. *R F U' D2 L D F2 R F2 R U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 Rw
*19. *B2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F D' F' L' F U' L U' L2 U2 R B Rw2 Uw2
*20. *F' D2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 F' L U' B F U R2 B' F D' B' F2 Uw2
*21. *L' U2 R' D2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' U' L' D2 L2 B U2 R F U Fw'
*22. *R U2 B' L F U D R2 L F2 U F' L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *R2 B R F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B R2 B2 U' L' F' U B2
*24. *R' D2 R U2 B2 U2 R' U' L R B' D2 L U' B D2 L' B2 Rw' Uw2
*25. *D B2 U R U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R F U2 L B' F R2 D Rw
*26. *R' B U' R' B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 U2 R' F2 U F' D' F2 D Rw2 Uw2
*27. *F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 F L D B R' U' L2 F U2 F' D2 U' Rw
*28. *U' B U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B' L D' L2 R2 B R' D Fw' Uw'
*29. *F' L' B2 R D2 L D F' D F2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D F' D2 Rw Uw
*30. *U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F R F2 U F R2 B' F2 R2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2
*31. *U R' U' F' U F' U' D' F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' D' Fw Uw
*32. *D2 R2 F R2 L' F B L R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D L2 B R D' Fw Uw
*33. *D F U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' U F D B2 D B R Uw
*34. *U L' D U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 L' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*35. *L F2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' B F L D2 U B D U Rw
*36. *R F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D L' B2 F' U' B' D' B D B' U' Fw Uw'
*37. *B2 U' D R U2 L2 U D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 R' B Rw' Uw2
*38. *B2 U2 R' U F2 U' D L U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B U2 R B2 L2
*39. *B' R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' L' D U L' B U' R2 D' F L Fw' Uw
*40. *B2 L D' L' F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 U' R' D' L B' L2 U' F Rw2 Uw'
*41. *L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B U' L' R' F' D2 F U L D2 Rw' Uw2
*42. *U L' D L2 D2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L' D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' L' D' Rw
*43. *B L2 F2 D' R2 D2 U F2 D2 R' B U2 F2 L' F' U2 B2 R' U Rw Uw2
*44. *F' R' B L U2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F U2 F' R D' B' U' B' Uw
*45. *D2 F D2 F U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 B F D' F2 R' F D2 Rw2 Uw'
*46. *D L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 F L' U2 F2 D L B R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*47. *R' U B' L2 D R' B R' D' L' D' F' B' R2 F B2 U2 F' R2
*48. *R' L' U L D L' U L2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 F D2 L2 R B' R2 Fw
*49. *D' F R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 B F' L' U L U' B F2 Rw Uw2
*50. *D2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 F R' U F' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L' B2 U2 Rw' Uw
*51. *U2 R' F' L D2 B D R L' B R' F2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*52. *U' F2 R L' D' R' L F' D2 F' D R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*53. *B' L2 U B2 D2 F B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 R D' L B Uw'
*54. *U' L2 U' F U2 D R L2 F R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 D F2 B2 D Rw Uw'
*55. *L' U' L' D R2 D R' F L' D2 R2 F L2 F U2 F' D2 B' R2 Fw Uw2
*56. *D R' U F2 L' D L2 D' U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F B U L'
*57. *L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 R B U' L2 D' B2 L' B2 U' Fw' Uw2
*58. *D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 F U' L U' L U2 B2 F2 D' Rw Uw'
*59. *D2 R U' L2 F' L U2 D F L' U' F' B2 R2 B' U2 F B2 D2 Rw Uw2
*60. *R' F L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 R' U' F D' L2 B2 L' F D F2 Uw
*61. *U2 D F D' B' R2 B' L' B R' F2 U2 L' U2 R U2 D2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*62. *R' D2 L' D2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L R' B R F' U L2 R' U' Fw
*63. *L' F2 D2 B D B2 R' B2 U R U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L Fw' Uw2
*64. *R' B2 U R2 B' R2 F R F2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 D' F Rw Uw2
*65. *L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 U2 R' F R2 D L D2 F' R B2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*66. *U B' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B F2 U2 F U R F' D' L2 B2 R' D Fw Uw2
*67. *D' L U2 R U' D R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*68. *B D' L' F2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 R U' F2 U' B' R' B2 F2 U2 F Rw Uw'
*69. *L U L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B L U2 R2 B' U F D B' Rw' Uw2
*70. *B L2 D U B2 F2 L2 D L' F2 R2 F U' L' D2 R2 B F L Fw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' B2 D2 F' L D2 F L2 F' D B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2
*2. *L B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U B R2 F2 U' R F
*3. *U' L B' R2 F2 R2 F L U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 R' D2 R U' R' D2 B2
*4. *D2 L B2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 D' R2 B L' B2 D2 U2 L' F2 U' R2
*5. *L F U L2 U2 B U' D R' F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L U2 R' D' F' L D2 F2 L B U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 L
*2. *D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B F2 D2 R F2 D' U' L2 B' U' F L2 U'
*3. *B D2 B' L' B' D2 F B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L F2 R' U' F2 U2
*4. *U2 F' U L2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' F U L' R' F' D F U
*5. *U B' L' U2 F2 D2 R F2 U R B' L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' U L' U2 B' D' L F2 R' D' B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B U2 L2 U
*2. *L D2 B R D F R2 U' D' F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F' U2
*3. *F R2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F' U' L' B' D' B2 L' R' F' R'
*4. *F' L' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R F2 U' R' B' U R F'
*5. *D2 L D' R' U D2 F2 B L' U R2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L B' L2 F2 R B2 L' R' D2 R D2 F' D' R2 D2 U' R B2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U B2 L2 D' U2 B L2 D F' L B' L' R' D' U2 B2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' B2 D B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' D2 F' R' D' F R U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F U' R2 F' U' F U2 R U2
*3. *R U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U L2 R B D F L' D R2 U
*4. *U L2 F2 R' U2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F U D2 F' R L' F U2 D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 L D Rw2 D B2 R Uw2 U R' L' Fw' R' F2 R' L Rw B D2 Fw Uw' B' Rw2 U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F' R U R U' R2 F R2 F' U2
*3. *L U2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 D' B U R2 B' F2 R' D R2 F'
*4. *D2 L R2 F2 L R2 F2 U2 B' U F' L2 R B2 U2 R' B' L D Uw2 Fw2 U' L' Fw2 R' U R U2 R' Uw2 D R Fw' R Fw' L B R' Uw Rw' F Uw2 D L
*5. *Fw2 B' D2 R' Rw' F' D' Dw' R' Uw B' Lw' L' Bw2 L' F Fw L' D Uw2 Dw U2 Fw Bw2 L2 R Bw' L2 U' L' F2 Rw' U Dw L' Dw B Bw' L Rw' Fw' L2 F Fw2 Rw' U' Uw2 F2 R' D' Uw' F U2 Fw2 Lw' R' Dw B2 Fw Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U' R U' R' U2 F2 U' F U' R2
*3. *R D' U2 R' U2 B2 L R B2 L2 F' D2 R B2 D' B' L2 D2 F2
*4. *F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U2 L U2 B D U' F' U' L' U' Rw2 B' U' Fw2 U2 F Rw2 Fw2 F U F Rw' F' D' Rw2 F Uw2 F' Fw' D2 U Rw' B Uw
*5. *F2 R2 L' Rw2 U B' Uw' Rw' U' Uw2 L' Uw' Dw' Fw' Bw' F' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw F2 Uw2 Rw B' R2 Dw' Lw' F2 Fw2 Bw' D Uw' Bw' U2 R2 Uw' Bw Fw' B' U Dw' Rw2 F2 Dw2 D2 F2 Lw Uw' Rw Dw' R2 B Dw2 D R' Uw' U F B2 Lw
*6. *Lw' Dw2 Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 F' 3Uw Bw' Lw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Dw U' L' 3Rw Rw Uw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Dw' B2 F Dw 3Rw' U' F2 Lw' U 3Uw2 Bw Fw2 B' 3Uw' Lw' Rw' U' 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw' L Uw' Rw R Uw2 D' Rw' 3Fw' U' 3Rw D U Bw 3Uw2 Rw Bw2 U2 Rw 3Fw F Dw' 3Rw Rw R U' Lw' 3Uw Rw' B D Dw F' R2 B2 U2 Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R2 F U' F U2 R U2 R U2
*3. *R' L' D' L2 F2 B' L U D2 F2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F L F U2
*4. *U' F' R2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U F2 R U2 F U2 D' B2 Fw2 Rw2 U Fw2 L2 D' F' D' B U B D2 Rw' L Uw2 U' R2 F2 Fw' Uw Fw B L2 F Rw'
*5. *Fw Lw2 U R' Lw' L Rw' Bw' B F U' Rw2 Uw Bw2 F L2 R' B' F2 D Fw Dw2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 L2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 L F Lw B2 Bw' F' L2 F' Rw' Fw Lw' Dw' Fw Dw' L2 R2 Lw' U' B2 Bw' Fw U2 L2 B2 D2 Uw U L' B Dw' F2
*6. *Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Rw' D2 3Uw2 Rw Dw Lw' Fw' F B Uw2 D' U R' Rw Uw' Dw' U Fw' R Bw 3Fw Dw D Lw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 Uw' D' Lw B R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw Rw2 Lw' R2 3Rw' L2 3Uw Bw R 3Fw R2 F2 3Uw2 F' Bw' R' Rw2 3Uw' Uw Lw Fw Rw Uw' Rw' L2 3Uw' Dw' D' 3Fw' 3Uw2 B2 L 3Rw' U Bw2 Fw' R2 3Uw 3Rw' F' Rw'
*7. *3Uw2 3Rw2 U Fw2 R2 U' Dw2 Rw' Fw' D2 Lw' Dw2 R2 3Lw' Uw 3Lw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw Rw2 D Lw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Dw 3Bw2 U Fw2 3Dw 3Lw Rw' 3Fw' Lw' R L Rw2 Dw Uw2 U2 3Fw 3Dw R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 F2 3Uw 3Dw2 U' B2 3Dw Fw 3Rw' 3Bw2 Lw2 L2 Bw U2 D2 Lw' F' 3Uw' Bw F2 3Lw' Bw2 F Dw' Fw' Dw Uw2 R' 3Dw' Dw' R2 3Bw' 3Dw R 3Bw' 3Lw2 F2 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 R2 F' 3Dw 3Rw' Dw' Bw' L' Rw2 Bw B2 Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' F' Uw' D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR1+ DL2+ UL2- U4+ R1- D3- L3+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R2- D5+ L3- ALL4+ DR DL
*2. *UR1+ DR5- DL3- UL3+ U2+ R5- D3+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R2- D5- L4- ALL2+ DR DL UL
*3. *UR2+ DR3+ DL6+ UL2- U5- R0+ D3+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U2- R1- D2+ L5- ALL0+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR6+ DR3+ DL5+ UL4- U2- R4- D4- L2- ALL1- y2 U4- R1- D2+ L3- ALL6+ DL UL
*5. *UR2- DR1+ DL2+ UL3- U6+ R0+ D0+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 U3+ R0+ D6+ L0+ ALL1- DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' B' R' U' B R U' R L' U u l r
*2. *U L' U' R B R U' B L B' R u' l
*3. *R' U L' R L R L' B' R' B U' l' r' b'
*4. *R B' L R' B' U' R' U R L' U' u' r b
*5. *L U' L' R' B U' L' R' U' B L u l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,-2)
*2. *(0,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,0) / (3,-4) / (-4,-5) / (4,-2)
*3. *(-5,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) /
*4. *(-5,-3) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,-4) / (4,-1) /
*5. *(-5,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-4) / (2,0) / (4,-2) / (-2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L B' U' B U' R' U R B L
*2. *B L B L R L' U L U L' U
*3. *L R U B' U B' U B L R' B'
*4. *B R L B R L R B L U L'
*5. *L R L' R B L' B U L' R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' flip R2' F2 BR U' BR2 R2 U2' BR2 flip R' U' F2' U' BL2' L2' BR BL2 U' F2' U' R2 U2' F2' U2' R2' F2' U2' R' U2'
*2. *L' flip BL2 U L2' BL2 U BR' flip BR R BR' U2' R2' BL2' U L2' F2 R2 F2' U' F2 R2 F2 U R F U2' R2
*3. *BR2 flip BR' R' F2 BR R2 U' flip BR2 R2 F' BL' L2' U2 BR2' F' R U2' F2' U' F2' R2' U R2' U2' R2 U'
*4. *L' flip U' R F2 R' L2' U' BL2' U' flip U2 L2 F' BR' BL2' L' BL' BR U R2' F2 R U2' R2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2
*5. *R2' flip U2' R' BR BL' U2' R2' BR' flip BL' L2' U BL BR2 U BR U2 F2 R2 F U' R2' F2' R' F2 R2 U2' F' U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U' R'
*3. *B' L' B' R' D2 F R' D F R2 L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B D R
*4. *L' B L2 B' U2 B2 F D2 L2 F' U F2 R2 B2 R L' F D' B' Uw2 B Rw2 L Fw2 Uw2 B2 R' F' Uw2 B2 Uw L2 Uw B' L' Fw2 Rw F U D Fw2 Rw
*5. *Rw2 F Uw2 D2 Rw F' D2 U Fw' Bw' F' R2 Dw Fw Bw F D' Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw B' Rw2 D' Rw L' Bw2 Fw' Dw' Rw L Fw Bw Rw' F Rw' B Rw L D2 Rw2 F Uw Lw' Dw' D F' Lw' U' Bw' Uw Dw Lw' F2 Rw Bw2 Dw Fw' Bw' Uw
*OH. *L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 D' R B2 D R F' L2 R2 D'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR2+ DL1- UL1+ U2+ R4- D4+ L3- ALL4- y2 U6+ R2+ D1+ L5- ALL5- DR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' R L B U' L U' B' R' U B' l'
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (2,0) / (6,-4) /
*Skewb. *B L B' U' L R B' U B' L R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B r R F b B l' b f' R F R F L R' B F' R'
*2. *l L' B l' b r' f r' R' B' F' R' B' R' F' L'
*3. *L b B' f' l b' r b' L' R B F' L' B R'
*4. *F' f' F' R' l r' b l' L B R F L' B' F'
*5. *R' B' f F l' b r' f B R' B L' F' R' B R' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Rw' U B Rw L Bw Rw' L R Lw' Uw Lw' Rw' Lw Bw' Uw Bw Rw' u l'
*2. *L' R Bw U Rw' U L Rw L R B' Rw' Uw' Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' u' l
*3. *U' Bw' Lw U R B Rw' Uw Rw' B' Uw' Lw' Bw Lw Bw Lw Uw u' r' b'
*4. *U Bw Lw L' B' Rw' U' Lw' U R' Bw' Rw Bw' Rw' Uw' Lw Rw'
*5. *Uw' Bw' U B' Lw' Uw' R' B Lw B' Bw Lw' Rw Lw Bw' Lw Rw Lw' u' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U2 R D L2 U R D2 R U2 L U L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U R D L U L D R D L2 D R U2 R D2 L U L U R D R2 U L2 D R D R U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R2 U L2 D R2 U L D2 R U R U L D R D2 L U L2 U R U R D R D2 L3 U R2 U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L U L D2 R D L U R U R2 D2 L2 U2 L D R2 U R U L D L D R2 U L D R D L3 U R U R U L D2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D2 L U R D2 L U2 R D2 L3 U R D R U L U2 R2 D L D L U2 R D3 L U2 L D R2 U L U R2 D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U R2 U2 R D3 L2 U R U L U L D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L D3 R U L U R2 U L D2 R U R U L D3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F L' B R2 D' B' L' U F U2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L D R2 F D2 R B' D2 R D2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D R B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' L B U' B' D U L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R' F' D B D U' B' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 L' B2 D' B2 F' D B' U R' F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B' L2 F R F D2 F' D2 F U R' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D' F L U B D2 F L2 D' B2 U2 D R2 L2 F R' U' F2
*2. *B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L D2 B R2 F' U' L2 D' B2 F2
*3. *L B2 U2 R B2 L R B2 F' L' F D' B R B U2 L R2 D2
*4. *U F' D2 F U2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 U F D2 F L' F2 D' R'
*5. *F2 L F D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B D2 L2 R' F2 U2 L

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL LB UB LB UB UL LB UL LB RF UF UR RB UR UB UL UF UL UF UR LF UF UL DB DR RB DR RB DF DL DR DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB UB+2 RB UB-2 DF+2 DL LB+ UL+2 DF+ DR-2 DB LB+
*2. * UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UL UB LB UL UF UR UB LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UL UB RF RB UR RF RB LF UF UR UB RF UR RB DB LB RB DB DL DR DF DL DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB LF+ UF UR RB-2 UB RB+2 DL LF+2 UL+2 DB+2 LB+ DB+ DF UF+ UL+ UF+2 UR+2 DF+2 RF UR RF+ UR+ DF-2
*3. * UF UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UF UR RF UF UR UB RF UF UR RF UF RB UR UB UR UB UR UB RB LF UL UF UR UB UR DL LB LF DL LB DB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL UF DR+ DB+2 LB UL UF+2 DR+2 UR+ UF UR UF+ UR+2 RF UR RF+2 DR+ RF DR RF+ DB+2
*4. * UF UR UF UR UL UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UR RF UR UF UB UL LB UB UR UL UF UR UB RF UR RB UB UR RB LF UL UF UB UR UF UB LF UL LF UL DR DB RB UR DL LB UB DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB UF+2 LF RB+2 DB RB UR+
*5. * UR UL UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UB RF UR UB UL UF LB UL UF UR RF RB UR UB LF UF UL RF UR RF UF RB UB UR UL LF DB RB DB DL LB DL LB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 RB+2 UR+2 DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R BR' D' F' D F BR F' R' D BR D' F' R' D BR D' U L R U L F' U R F U' R' F L' D' F BL D L' B' D' BL'
*2. *U' B BL B' U' L' B BL B' L R' F' L' F L R U' L' U' L' R' F U F U R F' L' U' R' U L' D F R BR BL D'
*3. *R' F' R' F L' U' R' U R' L R L' R L F R U R' U F L' U' L' F' L F' R U' F B U BL' D' L BR
*4. *L U' L R' L' F' L F R U' L' BL' U' B' U B BL F' U F L' R' L' F U F L F L' F' B R' U F' BL' D' R
*5. *U' R' F' L' F L R U' L' U' BL' B' U' B U BL L' U F' R U F L' R' F U' R F' L R U L' D BL' BR' F' L BR'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2021)

Results for week 48: Congratulations to tJardigradHe, Luke Garrett, and Benyó!

*2x2x2*(128)
1.  1.15 Legomanz
2.  1.42 MLGCubez
3.  1.46 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.60 V Achyuthan
5.  1.64 OriginalUsername
6.  1.65 BrianJ
7.  2.12 Magdamini
8.  2.18 TipsterTrickster 
8.  2.18 Luke Garrett
10.  2.21 DLXCubing
11.  2.35 Kedin drysdale
12.  2.41 Imran Rahman
13.  2.44 darrensaito
14.  2.48 ElyasCubing
15.  2.60 cuberkid10
16.  2.61 asacuber
17.  2.73 NathanaelCubes
18.  2.74 parkertrager
19.  2.81 tJardigradHe
20.  2.85 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  2.94 Ontricus
22.  2.95 Heewon Seo
23.  2.97 BradenTheMagician
24.  2.99 sean_cut4
25.  3.01 Astral Cubing 
26.  3.02 JChambers13
27.  3.05 VectorCubes
28.  3.06 Rouxster
28.  3.06 Benyó
30.  3.08 Liam Wadek
31.  3.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  3.14 DGCubes
33.  3.16 MrKuba600
34.  3.18 Nuuk cuber
34.  3.18 Jscuber
36.  3.20 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  3.22 AndrewT99
38.  3.23 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  3.29 mihnea3000
39.  3.29 Cale S
39.  3.29 Valken
42.  3.32 G2013
43.  3.40 2019ECKE02
44.  3.44 Shadowjockey
44.  3.44 John_NOTgood
46.  3.45 MartinN13
47.  3.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  3.57 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
48.  3.57 EvanWright1
50.  3.59 Brady
51.  3.60 Sub1Hour
52.  3.61 KrokosB
53.  3.65 Sphericality
54.  3.67 agradess2
54.  3.67 bennettstouder
56.  3.78 VIBE_ZT
56.  3.78 sqAree
58.  3.82 PotatoesAreUs
59.  3.85 sigalig
60.  3.89 any name you wish
60.  3.89 Fred Lang
62.  3.91 Dream Cubing
63.  3.93 TheEpicCuber
64.  3.94 arctan
65.  3.95 d2polld
66.  3.99 midnightcuberx
67.  4.07 Cuber2s
68.  4.09 TheCubingAddict980
69.  4.14 MCuber
70.  4.21 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
71.  4.29 CB21
72.  4.37 Cubey_Tube
73.  4.40 Josiah Blomker
74.  4.48 Li Xiang
75.  4.60 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  4.61 SpeedCubing RDJ
77.  4.63 abunickabhi
77.  4.63 dhafin
79.  4.64 edcuberrules8473
80.  4.69 PCCuber
81.  4.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
82.  4.90 ichcubegerne
83.  4.92 Fisko
84.  5.01 lumes2121
85.  5.03 Dvorak
86.  5.09 Loffy8
86.  5.09 theit07
88.  5.16 ProStar
89.  5.29 Poorcuber09
90.  5.33 wearephamily1719
91.  5.34 brad711
92.  5.53 trangium
93.  5.56 camcuber08
94.  5.61 N4C0
95.  5.66 Lewis
96.  5.70 cuberswoop
97.  5.79 White KB
98.  5.80 paul lucas potota
99.  6.12 BlueAcidball
100.  6.22 palanthrum
101.  6.23 Cozy
102.  6.25 nevinscph
103.  6.35 LittleLumos
104.  6.41 DynaXT
105.  6.59 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
106.  6.61 hydynn
107.  6.86 CiViC
108.  7.07 Mike Hughey
109.  7.61 KellanB
110.  7.65 Y cuber
111.  7.79 Rubika-37-021204
112.  7.81 GooseCuber
113.  8.09 aamiel
114.  8.29 pb_cuber
115.  8.32 One Wheel
116.  9.05 sporteisvogel
117.  9.16 BadSpeedCuber
118.  9.26 Jrg
119.  9.94 thomas.sch
120.  11.44 Sellerie11
121.  11.66 Jacck
122.  14.18 hebscody
123.  17.15 MatsBergsten
124.  18.56 @slow cuber
125.  19.41 CUubingCure
126.  19.81 Blitzmoos
127.  23.37 Isaiah Blomker
128.  DNF abigaildoyle


*3x3x3*(177)
1.  6.47 Luke Garrett
2.  7.15 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.25 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.39 OriginalUsername
4.  7.39 parkertrager
6.  7.54 BrianJ
7.  7.66 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.81 Magdamini
9.  7.88 tJardigradHe
9.  7.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  7.89 thecubingwizard
12.  8.04 FastCubeMaster
13.  8.05 Charles Jerome
14.  8.12 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
14.  8.12 Jscuber
16.  8.26 Heewon Seo
17.  8.63 Skewb_Cube
18.  8.69 GenTheThief
19.  8.86 ElyasCubing
20.  8.88 cuberkid10
21.  8.94 EvanWright1
22.  9.01 FishyIshy
23.  9.07 V Achyuthan
24.  9.21 TipsterTrickster 
24.  9.21 qaz
26.  9.24 Valken
27.  9.27 Cale S
28.  9.29 dollarstorecubes
29.  9.31 FaLoL
30.  9.35 mrsniffles01
31.  9.36 Benyó
32.  9.44 DGCubes
33.  9.45 Kedin drysdale
34.  9.50 ichcubegerne
35.  9.53 Benjamin Warry
36.  9.57 BradenTheMagician
37.  9.59 mihnea3000
38.  9.67 KrokosB
39.  9.69 Boris McCoy
40.  9.73 vishwasankarcubing
40.  9.73 G2013
42.  9.76 sash22
43.  9.79 Christopher Fandrich
44.  9.88 sean_cut4
45.  9.91 Ontricus
46.  9.93 agradess2
47.  10.00 2017LAMB06
48.  10.07 jihu1011
49.  10.09 darrensaito
50.  10.13 MrKuba600
51.  10.25 Shadowjockey
52.  10.33 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
53.  10.34 Dream Cubing
54.  10.47 VJW
55.  10.51 sigalig
56.  10.55 Oxzowachi
57.  10.72 wearephamily1719
58.  10.87 Rouxster
59.  11.16 Liam Wadek
60.  11.20 abunickabhi
60.  11.20 Astral Cubing 
62.  11.28 asacuber
63.  11.29 Brady
64.  11.32 MartinN13
65.  11.35 John_NOTgood
66.  11.49 20luky3
67.  11.56 PCCuber
68.  11.57 theit07
69.  11.60 lumes2121
70.  11.68 MCuber
71.  11.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
72.  12.02 chancet4488
73.  12.07 Parke187
74.  12.16 Fisko
75.  12.19 Nuuk cuber
75.  12.19 Sub1Hour
77.  12.28 brad711
78.  12.31 midnightcuberx
79.  12.32 Cubey_Tube
80.  12.36 Imran Rahman
81.  12.39 Fred Lang
82.  12.46 CubableYT
83.  12.47 VectorCubes
84.  12.53 nico_german_cuber
85.  12.57 TheEpicCuber
86.  12.60 xyzzy
87.  12.73 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
88.  12.86 bennettstouder
89.  12.93 paul lucas potota
90.  12.95 TheCubingAddict980
91.  12.99 LwBigcubes
92.  13.19 PotatoesAreUs
93.  13.22 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
94.  13.27 pjk
95.  13.40 revaldoah
95.  13.40 Josiah Blomker
97.  13.48 d2polld
98.  13.53 Cuber2s
99.  13.57 SpeedCubing RDJ
100.  13.63 AndrewT99
101.  13.65 2019ECKE02
102.  13.73 breadears
103.  13.82 sqAree
104.  13.83 CB21
105.  13.94 Winfaza
106.  14.09 Dylan Swarts
107.  14.18 Der Der
108.  14.20 Triangles_are_cubers
109.  14.23 any name you wish
110.  14.28 seungju choi
111.  14.37 BLCuber8
112.  14.77 CFOP INC
113.  14.97 Loffy8
114.  14.98 DesertWolf
115.  15.19 nevinscph
116.  15.25 Sphericality
117.  15.39 White KB
118.  15.44 dylpickle123780
118.  15.44 Cozy
120.  15.80 VIBE_ZT
121.  15.84 BlueAcidball
122.  15.90 palanthrum
123.  15.95 LittleLumos
124.  16.04 Lvl9001Wizard
125.  16.23 InlandEmpireCuber
126.  16.29 thatkid
127.  16.57 ProStar
128.  16.88 John Benwell
129.  17.19 Li Xiang
130.  18.06 dhafin
131.  18.25 arctan
132.  18.34 Isaiah Scott
133.  19.63 pb_cuber
134.  19.73 padddi
135.  19.90 Rusty05
136.  20.26 filmip
137.  20.54 Lewis
138.  20.66 Poorcuber09
139.  20.98 Sellerie11
140.  20.99 Dvorak
141.  21.10 cuberswoop
142.  21.54 Jrg
143.  21.58 One Wheel
144.  21.87 SussyGobu9911
145.  22.00 sporteisvogel
146.  22.14 MuaazCubes
147.  22.23 camcuber08
148.  22.24 N4C0
149.  22.50 KellanB
150.  22.52 DynaXT
151.  23.15 edcuberrules8473
152.  24.19 squanbld
153.  24.83 Rubika-37-021204
153.  24.83 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
155.  24.88 CiViC
156.  25.19 hydynn
157.  25.93 hebscody
158.  26.53 freshcuber.de
159.  28.06 MJCuber05
160.  28.89 GooseCuber
161.  29.61 Oliver Wrzecionowski
162.  31.35 Jacck
163.  31.42 GRVigo
164.  32.19 aamiel
165.  32.61 BadSpeedCuber
166.  33.87 thomas.sch
167.  33.89 CUubingCure
168.  34.41 RestroomLad57
169.  36.37 abigaildoyle
170.  36.84 Nash171
171.  36.91 Kim38889
172.  39.65 Ultimatecuber0814
173.  39.77 MatsBergsten
174.  40.19 Blitzmoos
175.  42.50 @slow cuber
176.  1:42.32 Isaiah Blomker
177.  DNF Labano


*4x4x4*(86)
1.  29.28 Khairur Rachim
2.  30.80 tJardigradHe
3.  30.81 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  30.90 Heewon Seo
5.  31.53 cuberkid10
6.  31.63 OriginalUsername
7.  31.86 BrianJ
8.  32.69 Luke Garrett
9.  33.32 Shadowjockey
10.  34.99 G2013
11.  35.60 ichcubegerne
12.  35.72 Dream Cubing
13.  36.58 parkertrager
14.  36.74 Valken
15.  37.28 Benyó
16.  38.63 sean_cut4
17.  38.78 Jscuber
18.  38.94 FastCubeMaster
19.  38.99 BradenTheMagician
20.  39.02 MrKuba600
21.  40.21 Boris McCoy
22.  40.23 MCuber
23.  40.55 TipsterTrickster 
24.  41.32 sigalig
25.  41.56 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26.  43.53 NathanaelCubes
27.  43.75 abunickabhi
28.  44.11 agradess2
29.  45.14 EvanWright1
30.  45.87 DGCubes
31.  45.94 wearephamily1719
32.  45.97 TheEpicCuber
33.  46.75 midnightcuberx
34.  46.78 CB21
35.  47.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  47.04 PotatoesAreUs
37.  47.60 nico_german_cuber
38.  48.86 Ontricus
39.  49.09 Sub1Hour
40.  49.28 nevinscph
41.  49.42 Liam Wadek
42.  49.52 sqAree
43.  49.84 V Achyuthan
44.  49.93 Astral Cubing 
45.  50.16 2019ECKE02
46.  52.11 thatkid
47.  52.23 Nuuk cuber
48.  52.33 lumes2121
49.  52.98 Fisko
50.  53.18 Dylan Swarts
51.  53.72 bennettstouder
52.  54.47 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53.  54.89 brad711
54.  55.75 John Benwell
55.  57.82 Winfaza
56.  58.14 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  58.53 Sphericality
58.  59.64 FishyIshy
59.  1:00.50 Cubey_Tube
60.  1:00.67 breadears
61.  1:01.47 Josiah Blomker
62.  1:02.90 Loffy8
63.  1:04.13 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  1:11.03 Li Xiang
65.  1:11.86 palanthrum
66.  1:11.94 d2polld
67.  1:14.78 TheCubingAddict980
68.  1:15.15 Poorcuber09
69.  1:19.58 Lewis
70.  1:19.85 White KB
71.  1:20.94 One Wheel
72.  1:23.46 ProStar
73.  1:28.82 Sellerie11
74.  1:29.97 sporteisvogel
75.  1:30.89 freshcuber.de
76.  1:31.50 CFOP INC
77.  1:31.79 Jrg
78.  1:36.74 Rubika-37-021204
79.  1:37.16 DynaXT
80.  1:43.19 Jacck
81.  1:43.95 Cozy
82.  1:45.84 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
83.  1:47.11 thomas.sch
84.  1:51.35 pb_cuber
85.  2:25.45 Blitzmoos
86.  2:28.30 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  54.51 tJardigradHe
2.  54.64 Dream Cubing
3.  57.67 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:00.63 BrianJ
5.  1:00.93 Heewon Seo
6.  1:01.43 ichcubegerne
7.  1:01.51 Benyó
8.  1:02.68 mrsniffles01
9.  1:04.02 darrensaito
10.  1:05.73 Luke Garrett
11.  1:06.39 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:09.02 Shadowjockey
13.  1:12.31 MrKuba600
14.  1:13.83 Valken
15.  1:15.55 MCuber
16.  1:15.94 agradess2
17.  1:16.02 sigalig
18.  1:17.67 Cale S
19.  1:18.59 nevinscph
20.  1:20.11 Sub1Hour
21.  1:25.39 sean_cut4
22.  1:25.46 CB21
23.  1:25.70 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:26.37 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  1:28.02 Liam Wadek
26.  1:28.44 abunickabhi
27.  1:29.65 PotatoesAreUs
28.  1:32.33 TheEpicCuber
29.  1:38.65 dylpickle123780
30.  1:39.05 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  1:40.41 thatkid
32.  1:41.71 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:42.37 breadears
34.  1:45.47 sqAree
35.  1:47.39 brad711
36.  1:48.92 Parke187
37.  1:48.95 theit07
38.  1:52.78 palanthrum
39.  1:53.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
40.  1:57.21 Lewis
41.  1:58.57 Sphericality
42.  2:00.72 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  2:01.79 Cubey_Tube
44.  2:02.60 TheCubingAddict980
45.  2:03.47 midnightcuberx
46.  2:03.70 lumes2121
47.  2:07.81 FishyIshy
48.  2:09.62 Loffy8
49.  2:12.55 BLCuber8
50.  2:17.36 One Wheel
51.  2:22.25 Jrg
52.  2:29.37 wearephamily1719
53.  2:31.11 White KB
54.  2:32.50 Rubika-37-021204
55.  2:36.52 Josiah Blomker
56.  2:37.06 Li Xiang
57.  2:39.28 Jacck
58.  2:39.85 sporteisvogel
59.  3:30.55 Sellerie11
60.  3:30.93 seungju choi
61.  3:39.67 freshcuber.de
62.  3:55.70 MatsBergsten
63.  DNF bennettstouder
63.  DNF linus.sch
63.  DNF Blitzmoos
63.  DNF xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:45.89 Dream Cubing
2.  1:46.87 tJardigradHe
3.  1:49.51 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:50.64 Benyó
5.  1:56.68 OriginalUsername
6.  1:57.25 ichcubegerne
7.  1:58.94 Shadowjockey
8.  2:09.88 agradess2
9.  2:10.72 Valken
10.  2:11.42 Luke Garrett
11.  2:12.24 LwBigcubes
12.  2:15.47 Heewon Seo
13.  2:16.06 sigalig
14.  2:16.39 nevinscph
15.  2:20.74 Liam Wadek
16.  2:24.67 Keroma12
17.  2:31.29 Sub1Hour
18.  2:34.48 PotatoesAreUs
19.  2:35.12 CB21
20.  2:37.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  2:41.46 sean_cut4
22.  2:48.17 abunickabhi
23.  3:37.71 TheEpicCuber
24.  3:42.65 palanthrum
25.  3:44.32 brad711
26.  3:53.68 One Wheel
27.  3:56.41 sqAree
28.  4:12.55 Jrg
29.  4:26.37 White KB
30.  5:00.83 Jacck
31.  5:03.53 sporteisvogel
32.  5:32.87 thomas.sch
33.  5:59.30 Sellerie11
34.  6:32.35 freshcuber.de
35.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
35.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
35.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:18.56 Dream Cubing
2.  2:41.63 Benyó
3.  2:45.21 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  2:55.79 ichcubegerne
5.  3:02.26 tJardigradHe
6.  3:07.32 LwBigcubes
7.  3:09.28 Shadowjockey
8.  3:17.93 agradess2
9.  3:32.64 Heewon Seo
10.  3:32.65 nevinscph
11.  3:34.01 Liam Wadek
12.  3:36.33 CB21
13.  3:37.46 sigalig
14.  3:46.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  3:49.04 Sub1Hour
16.  3:52.64 PotatoesAreUs
17.  4:24.57 sean_cut4
18.  4:53.53 TheEpicCuber
19.  5:17.03 palanthrum
20.  6:03.29 brad711
21.  6:15.56 Jrg
22.  7:03.14 Jacck
23.  8:26.30 Sellerie11
24.  8:47.90 sporteisvogel
25.  8:51.74 thomas.sch
26.  DNF abunickabhi
26.  DNF filmip
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  7.39 BrianJ
2.  7.76 G2013
3.  8.21 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  9.77 OriginalUsername
5.  9.81 sigalig
6.  11.61 Luke Garrett
7.  13.24 ichcubegerne
8.  15.60 Li Xiang
9.  15.67 sqAree
10.  15.69 agradess2
11.  16.26 abunickabhi
12.  16.72 dhafin
13.  18.29 Benyó
14.  20.39 sean_cut4
15.  20.54 Fisko
16.  21.51 MatsBergsten
17.  22.55 2019ECKE02
18.  23.72 ProStar
19.  25.91 nevinscph
20.  26.46 CB21
21.  27.46 Sphericality
22.  28.88 any name you wish
23.  30.93 Nuuk cuber
24.  33.89 Mike Hughey
25.  39.87 Jacck
26.  49.01 palanthrum
27.  1:06.87 EvanWright1
28.  1:09.48 sporteisvogel
29.  1:52.52 Sub1Hour
30.  DNF Josiah Blomker
30.  DNF Valken
30.  DNF Y cuber
30.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna
30.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  22.95 G2013
2.  23.06 sigalig
3.  29.86 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  34.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  35.03 sqAree
6.  35.78 abunickabhi
7.  53.51 Benyó
8.  1:02.30 2019ECKE02
9.  1:07.86 AndrewT99
10.  1:24.45 thatkid
11.  1:39.08 nevinscph
12.  1:40.68 Sphericality
13.  1:42.96 DesertWolf
14.  1:53.77 MatsBergsten
15.  1:56.92 parkertrager
16.  2:11.83 squanbld
17.  2:17.21 brad711
18.  2:54.55 Jacck
19.  3:05.48 palanthrum
20.  3:25.57 filmip
21.  3:30.61 CB21
22.  4:35.79 RestroomLad57
23.  4:59.64 thomas.sch
24.  5:39.71 sporteisvogel
25.  DNF padddi
25.  DNF d2polld
25.  DNF Sub1Hour
25.  DNF agradess2
25.  DNF midnightcuberx
25.  DNF ProStar
25.  DNF linus.sch
25.  DNF Brendan Bakker


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:28.98 sigalig
2.  2:51.12 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:56.46 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  4:04.50 nevinscph
5.  4:30.31 Keroma12
6.  6:15.77 MatsBergsten
7.  8:46.54 Jacck
8.  17:35.39 CB21
9.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:33.85 sigalig
2.  6:24.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  7:50.75 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  16:11.79 Jacck
5.  35:06.97 CB21
6.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  21:23.92 nevinscph
2.  36:09.87 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF CiViC
3.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  38:30.04 nevinscph
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  15/16 26:53 Keroma12
2.  5/5 26:25 MatsBergsten
3.  3/3 5:55 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  3/3 12:13 Jacck
5.  3/4 34:14 CB21
6.  2/3 24:30 sporteisvogel
7.  13/28 60:00 willian_pessoa
7.  1/2 2:09 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(92)
1.  10.13 Khairur Rachim
2.  10.93 Luke Garrett
3.  11.56 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  11.60 OriginalUsername
5.  12.30 BrianJ
6.  12.37 Charles Jerome
7.  12.51 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
8.  13.85 tJardigradHe
9.  14.09 darrensaito
10.  14.16 2017LAMB06
11.  14.50 asacuber
12.  14.57 Jscuber
13.  14.91 Dream Cubing
14.  14.93 Rouxster
15.  15.87 dollarstorecubes
16.  16.03 ichcubegerne
17.  16.18 FastCubeMaster
18.  16.32 mihnea3000
19.  16.42 V Achyuthan
20.  16.83 midnightcuberx
21.  16.97 sean_cut4
22.  16.99 MrKuba600
23.  17.50 BradenTheMagician
24.  17.90 MCuber
25.  18.12 Heewon Seo
26.  19.15 Ontricus
27.  19.18 Benyó
28.  19.31 MartinN13
29.  19.57 nico_german_cuber
30.  19.80 KrokosB
31.  19.94 sigalig
31.  19.94 abunickabhi
33.  20.26 DGCubes
34.  20.49 EvanWright1
35.  20.68 revaldoah
36.  20.78 Cale S
37.  20.86 Valken
37.  20.86 PCCuber
39.  21.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
40.  21.27 agradess2
41.  21.49 Kedin drysdale
42.  21.56 xyzzy
43.  21.60 Sub1Hour
44.  21.66 Shadowjockey
45.  22.23 sqAree
46.  22.44 Astral Cubing 
47.  23.04 wearephamily1719
48.  23.96 brad711
48.  23.96 Liam Wadek
50.  24.08 2019ECKE02
51.  24.64 Nuuk cuber
52.  24.90 DesertWolf
53.  25.03 TheEpicCuber
54.  26.14 Parke187
55.  26.80 Fisko
56.  26.96 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
57.  26.99 Cubey_Tube
58.  27.57 Winfaza
59.  27.65 Dylan Swarts
60.  27.82 lumes2121
61.  28.25 PotatoesAreUs
62.  28.27 G2013
63.  28.78 sash22
64.  28.81 VectorCubes
65.  29.41 seungju choi
66.  29.42 nevinscph
67.  30.31 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  31.11 Loffy8
69.  31.48 LittleLumos
70.  34.16 White KB
71.  36.02 Cuber2s
72.  36.62 BLCuber8
73.  38.32 CB21
74.  38.49 Poorcuber09
75.  38.88 CFOP INC
76.  39.25 Isaiah Scott
77.  39.58 Der Der
78.  40.81 freshcuber.de
79.  40.96 dhafin
80.  43.62 arctan
81.  47.27 sporteisvogel
82.  50.57 pb_cuber
83.  51.40 DynaXT
84.  51.83 Cozy
85.  52.31 Josiah Blomker
86.  57.01 palanthrum
87.  59.33 CiViC
88.  59.35 Jacck
89.  1:07.77 RestroomLad57
90.  2:00.21 MatsBergsten
91.  2:06.52 CUubingCure
92.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  1:39.13 Li Xiang
2.  3:32.81 CB21

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  39.08 ichcubegerne
2.  42.84 CB21
3.  43.13 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:09.39 dhafin
5.  1:27.88 Jacck
6.  1:33.35 InlandEmpireCuber
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF any name you wish
7.  DNF EvanWright1


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  20.67 (22, 20, 20) V Achyuthan
2.  23.67 (25, 25, 21) Cale S
3.  42.00 (41, 42, 43) CB21


Spoiler



4.  56.67 (58, 56, 56) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  DNF (29, DNF, 28) Shadowjockey
5.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) CiViC


*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  45.45 Heewon Seo
2.  46.86 BrianJ
3.  47.52 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  48.78 tJardigradHe
5.  49.89 EvanWright1
6.  50.13 Shadowjockey
7.  50.37 BradenTheMagician
8.  50.65 Benyó
9.  53.65 agradess2
10.  53.96 Valken
11.  55.37 ichcubegerne
12.  56.73 NathanaelCubes
13.  58.85 DGCubes
14.  1:02.76 Jscuber
15.  1:05.98 wearephamily1719
16.  1:07.29 Nuuk cuber
17.  1:07.35 Sub1Hour
18.  1:08.16 John_NOTgood
19.  1:09.06 abunickabhi
20.  1:09.31 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:09.36 TheEpicCuber
22.  1:10.25 nevinscph
23.  1:11.19 sqAree
24.  1:11.22 CB21
25.  1:11.53 PCCuber
26.  1:11.99 Fisko
27.  1:17.13 InlandEmpireCuber
28.  1:25.09 Loffy8
29.  1:29.18 paul lucas potota
30.  1:29.97 brad711
31.  1:32.44 Josiah Blomker
32.  1:32.52 palanthrum
33.  1:35.05 Cubey_Tube
34.  1:46.12 Li Xiang
35.  1:48.88 White KB
36.  1:54.46 Poorcuber09
37.  1:54.90 One Wheel
38.  1:56.38 Lewis
39.  1:56.60 Jrg
40.  1:57.38 TheCubingAddict980
41.  2:02.76 DynaXT
42.  2:04.51 Sellerie11
43.  2:35.46 Cozy
44.  2:36.56 pb_cuber
45.  2:48.40 KellanB
46.  3:08.94 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(26)
1.  1:41.67 tJardigradHe
2.  1:42.42 Luke Garrett
3.  1:49.65 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  1:55.09 Benyó
5.  1:55.51 Valken
6.  1:57.01 ichcubegerne
7.  2:09.68 Shadowjockey
8.  2:09.92 agradess2
9.  2:18.16 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:32.53 nevinscph
11.  2:36.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:37.92 abunickabhi
13.  2:43.77 CB21
14.  2:46.96 Cubey_Tube
15.  3:03.25 TheEpicCuber
16.  3:04.28 sqAree
17.  3:12.32 brad711
18.  3:12.57 TheCubingAddict980
19.  3:31.85 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  3:46.63 One Wheel
21.  3:47.44 palanthrum
22.  3:49.04 Loffy8
23.  3:50.96 Lewis
24.  4:04.44 Josiah Blomker
25.  4:23.49 Jrg
26.  6:07.53 Sellerie11


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:46.37 ichcubegerne
2.  3:48.23 Shadowjockey
3.  4:08.04 Valken


Spoiler



4.  4:10.59 Benyó
5.  4:56.16 nevinscph
6.  5:13.14 CB21
7.  5:20.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:31.38 abunickabhi
9.  6:32.87 TheEpicCuber
10.  6:43.32 sqAree
11.  6:53.45 brad711
12.  7:32.15 palanthrum
13.  8:13.93 One Wheel
14.  8:30.70 Cubey_Tube
15.  9:21.37 Jrg
16.  9:21.62 InlandEmpireCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:56.52 ichcubegerne
2.  7:06.92 Benyó
3.  7:11.10 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  8:31.83 nevinscph
5.  9:05.06 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  9:08.59 CB21
7.  9:58.82 abunickabhi
8.  11:13.13 TheEpicCuber
9.  11:22.56 Dylan Swarts
10.  12:24.09 brad711
11.  12:42.25 palanthrum
12.  14:01.39 One Wheel
13.  15:09.68 Jrg


*Clock*(50)
1.  4.22 JChambers13
2.  4.66 VectorCubes
3.  4.73 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  4.80 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  4.86 TipsterTrickster 
6.  5.24 MartinN13
7.  5.55 vishwasankarcubing
8.  6.19 dollarstorecubes
9.  6.84 ElyasCubing
10.  7.05 Magdamini
11.  7.16 Mattia Pasquini
12.  7.22 Christopher Fandrich
13.  7.87 Shadowjockey
14.  8.00 BradenTheMagician
15.  8.03 sqAree
16.  8.47 Luke Garrett
17.  8.80 parkertrager
18.  8.84 PotatoesAreUs
19.  8.85 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
20.  9.14 darrensaito
21.  9.34 Sphericality
22.  9.47 sean_cut4
23.  9.49 2019ECKE02
24.  9.63 tJardigradHe
25.  9.71 N4C0
26.  9.76 Li Xiang
27.  10.15 Rollercoasterben 
28.  10.20 mihnea3000
29.  10.51 Benyó
30.  10.90 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  10.91 Nuuk cuber
32.  11.03 DGCubes
33.  11.18 ichcubegerne
34.  11.55 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
35.  11.71 Fisko
36.  12.22 cubingmom2
37.  12.31 sigalig
38.  12.68 lumes2121
39.  13.04 G2013
40.  13.35 Sub1Hour
41.  13.38 CB21
42.  13.68 pizzacrust
43.  14.59 wearephamily1719
44.  15.15 nevinscph
45.  15.96 freshcuber.de
46.  17.21 abunickabhi
47.  18.80 Jacck
48.  21.16 palanthrum
49.  DNF midnightcuberx
49.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  34.46 Heewon Seo
2.  37.67 Magdamini
3.  44.24 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  49.08 Khairur Rachim
5.  50.52 MrKuba600
6.  52.65 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  53.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  56.92 OriginalUsername
9.  57.96 Luke Garrett
10.  58.26 MCuber
11.  59.30 FaLoL
12.  1:03.56 Shadowjockey
13.  1:04.28 agradess2
14.  1:05.16 Benyó
15.  1:06.17 ichcubegerne
16.  1:08.34 cuberkid10
17.  1:12.07 tJardigradHe
18.  1:14.33 sean_cut4
19.  1:16.77 sigalig
20.  1:17.74 Triangles_are_cubers
21.  1:18.24 Sub1Hour
22.  1:19.90 Liam Wadek
23.  1:22.11 CB21
24.  1:23.37 midnightcuberx
25.  1:33.18 TheEpicCuber
26.  1:34.99 nevinscph
27.  1:42.15 Loffy8
28.  1:47.35 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:49.80 abunickabhi
30.  1:58.65 d2polld
31.  2:06.98 Lewis
32.  2:15.97 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
33.  2:25.70 One Wheel
34.  2:33.82 palanthrum
35.  2:38.51 InlandEmpireCuber
36.  3:00.97 Jacck
37.  3:01.94 sporteisvogel
38.  3:36.77 thomas.sch
39.  3:38.03 freshcuber.de


*Pyraminx*(74)
1.  1.63 parkertrager
2.  2.08 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.32 ElyasCubing


Spoiler



4.  2.35 MLGCubez
5.  2.39 MrKuba600
6.  2.48 DGCubes
7.  2.65 EvanWright1
8.  2.72 BrianJ
9.  2.98 tJardigradHe
10.  3.14 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  3.19 Ontricus
12.  3.27 OriginalUsername
13.  3.28 Charles Jerome
14.  3.31 MartinN13
15.  3.58 Liam Wadek
16.  3.83 SpeedCubing RDJ
17.  3.89 TipsterTrickster 
18.  3.93 asacuber
19.  3.98 midnightcuberx
20.  4.05 Luke Garrett
21.  4.09 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.20 darrensaito
23.  4.29 MCuber
24.  4.59 mihnea3000
25.  5.09 Kedin drysdale
26.  5.15 sean_cut4
27.  5.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  5.31 Sphericality
29.  5.35 wearephamily1719
30.  5.38 VectorCubes
31.  5.43 KrokosB
32.  5.64 CB21
33.  5.66 Shadowjockey
34.  5.88 Fisko
35.  5.99 Lewis
36.  6.08 Benyó
37.  6.15 ichcubegerne
38.  6.17 paul lucas potota
39.  6.35 Triangles_are_cubers
40.  6.40 Nuuk cuber
41.  6.66 agradess2
42.  6.94 Parke187
43.  7.15 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  7.23 GooseCuber
45.  7.27 sigalig
46.  7.42 Li Xiang
47.  7.56 abunickabhi
48.  7.63 Sub1Hour
49.  8.13 BLCuber8
50.  8.16 Mike Hughey
51.  8.19 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  8.45 hebscody
53.  8.66 palanthrum
54.  8.91 nico_german_cuber
55.  9.13 d2polld
56.  9.38 Cuber2s
57.  9.84 sqAree
57.  9.84 DynaXT
59.  10.07 2019ECKE02
60.  10.11 Josiah Blomker
61.  10.29 TheEpicCuber
62.  10.64 TheCubingAddict980
63.  11.52 Jacck
64.  11.84 pb_cuber
65.  12.16 nevinscph
66.  12.78 Cubey_Tube
67.  14.14 sporteisvogel
68.  14.88 KellanB
69.  17.54 CFOP INC
70.  18.31 Nash171
71.  20.87 cirno
72.  26.20 abigaildoyle
73.  28.23 CUubingCure
74.  32.12 Isaiah Blomker


*Square-1*(62)
1.  6.72 Oxzowachi
2.  7.66 Christopher Fandrich
3.  8.29 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.74 Benjamin Warry
4.  8.74 MLGCubez
6.  9.44 EvanWright1
7.  9.51 2019ECKE02
8.  9.70 Shadowjockey
9.  9.97 BrianJ
10.  10.28 MrKuba600
11.  10.62 Magdamini
12.  10.94 parkertrager
13.  11.65 Charles Jerome
14.  12.07 OriginalUsername
14.  12.07 Boris McCoy
16.  12.15 Sub1Hour
17.  12.31 BradenTheMagician
18.  12.80 Cale S
19.  12.89 darrensaito
20.  13.31 Brady
21.  13.62 Luke Garrett
22.  14.41 MCuber
23.  14.64 Rollercoasterben 
24.  14.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  14.72 NathanaelCubes
26.  16.08 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
27.  16.39 BraydenAdamsSolves
28.  16.56 tJardigradHe
29.  16.73 ichcubegerne
30.  17.06 Rouxster
31.  17.11 Benyó
32.  17.14 PCCuber
33.  17.94 DGCubes
34.  19.20 sean_cut4
35.  21.42 wearephamily1719
36.  21.56 midnightcuberx
37.  22.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  22.17 sigalig
39.  22.21 Liam Wadek
40.  23.62 Fisko
41.  24.26 agradess2
42.  24.46 Mattia Pasquini
42.  24.46 Sphericality
44.  25.77 CB21
45.  27.96 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
46.  29.83 TheEpicCuber
47.  33.03 squanbld
48.  33.09 palanthrum
49.  34.40 Nuuk cuber
50.  35.06 PotatoesAreUs
51.  35.87 seungju choi
52.  38.11 Li Xiang
53.  45.12 TheCubingAddict980
54.  46.90 Cubey_Tube
55.  49.63 nevinscph
56.  51.20 RestroomLad57
57.  54.00 ArontheCuber
58.  55.63 sporteisvogel
59.  1:05.69 abunickabhi
60.  1:08.10 Jacck
61.  1:23.79 thomas.sch
62.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*Skewb*(70)
1.  2.06 Urho Kinnunen
2.  2.27 Legomanz
3.  2.57 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2.60 Charles Jerome
5.  2.73 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  2.74 Cale S
6.  2.74 MLGCubez
8.  2.89 OriginalUsername
9.  3.01 MrKuba600
10.  3.07 Magdamini
11.  3.18 SpeedCubing RDJ
12.  3.49 parkertrager
13.  3.53 darrensaito
14.  3.64 asacuber
15.  3.72 Boris McCoy
16.  3.89 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
17.  3.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  4.09 EvanWright1
19.  4.35 VectorCubes
20.  4.40 Kedin drysdale
21.  4.57 TipsterTrickster 
22.  4.69 tJardigradHe
23.  4.70 sean_cut4
24.  4.81 Luke Garrett
25.  4.87 Liam Wadek
26.  5.06 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.11 Triangles_are_cubers
28.  5.14 N4C0
29.  5.18 d2polld
30.  5.25 Sphericality
31.  5.53 ichcubegerne
32.  5.56 MCuber
33.  5.58 KrokosB
34.  5.65 DGCubes
35.  5.91 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
36.  5.94 BLCuber8
37.  6.00 wearephamily1719
38.  6.06 MartinN13
39.  6.37 Ontricus
40.  6.40 CiViC
41.  6.57 Parke187
42.  6.65 Benyó
43.  6.97 mihnea3000
44.  7.24 Nuuk cuber
45.  7.33 paul lucas potota
46.  7.38 Fisko
47.  7.48 2019ECKE02
48.  7.73 CB21
49.  7.97 TheEpicCuber
50.  8.04 abunickabhi
51.  8.10 Cubey_Tube
52.  8.44 lumes2121
53.  8.72 Li Xiang
54.  8.89 Shadowjockey
55.  9.43 LittleLumos
56.  9.61 midnightcuberx
57.  9.77 Sub1Hour
58.  9.85 PotatoesAreUs
59.  9.99 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  10.14 palanthrum
61.  10.37 Poorcuber09
62.  10.68 PCCuber
63.  11.22 Lewis
64.  11.77 agradess2
65.  12.86 KellanB
66.  12.91 nevinscph
67.  13.71 V Achyuthan
68.  18.35 Jacck
69.  18.39 pb_cuber
70.  21.25 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(8)
1.  23.88 Kedin drysdale
2.  23.89 DGCubes
3.  29.86 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.31 Nuuk cuber
5.  31.84 Benyó
6.  35.14 CB21
7.  43.13 Sub1Hour
8.  1:07.18 2019ECKE02


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  3:43.78 Luke Garrett
2.  4:06.05 tJardigradHe
3.  4:18.15 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:23.83 ichcubegerne
5.  4:33.21 BradenTheMagician
6.  4:50.48 sean_cut4
7.  6:04.01 CB21
8.  8:58.63 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  9:14.93 palanthrum


*Redi Cube*(9)
1.  7.81 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  12.17 DGCubes
3.  14.02 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  19.08 Fisko
5.  21.06 Sub1Hour
6.  26.33 InlandEmpireCuber
7.  28.91 CB21
8.  40.28 RestroomLad57
9.  50.37 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  21.70 DGCubes
2.  30.60 ichcubegerne
3.  40.18 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  48.86 Benyó
5.  57.95 Mike Hughey
6.  1:05.05 CB21
7.  1:17.27 Jacck
8.  1:17.62 One Wheel
9.  1:30.68 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  17.35 ichcubegerne
2.  17.47 Li Xiang
3.  21.55 N4C0


Spoiler



4.  21.98 Dream Cubing
5.  40.99 MatsBergsten
6.  47.72 CB21


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  49.41 V Achyuthan
2.  51.35 Jacck
3.  54.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  55.70 CB21
5.  DNF DGCubes
5.  DNF Shadowjockey


*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  16.01 Valken
2.  16.42 BradenTheMagician
3.  23.07 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  47.52 DGCubes
5.  1:01.21 CB21
6.  1:09.88 Sub1Hour
7.  1:13.45 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  1:17.54 palanthrum
9.  1:49.32 GooseCuber


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:52.70 DGCubes
2.  5:10.91 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  19.07 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.76 Charles Jerome
3.  24.92 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  26.87 edd_dib
5.  29.35 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  2:57.50 CB21
7.  6:31.48 Sub1Hour



*Contest results*(204)
1.  943 tJardigradHe
2.  921 Luke Garrett
3.  888 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  867 ichcubegerne
5.  844 OriginalUsername
6.  827 BrianJ
7.  794 Shadowjockey
8.  723 BradenTheMagician
9.  715 parkertrager
10.  713 sean_cut4
11.  691 darrensaito
12.  689 CB21
13.  677 Heewon Seo
14.  666 MrKuba600
15.  656 agradess2
15.  656 sigalig
17.  643 DGCubes
18.  632 Liam Wadek
19.  625 abunickabhi
20.  615 EvanWright1
21.  600 Sub1Hour
22.  584 Charles Jerome
23.  575 Valken
24.  567 nevinscph
25.  561 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26.  546 MCuber
27.  527 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  519 TipsterTrickster 
29.  514 Dream Cubing
30.  501 Magdamini
31.  496 TheEpicCuber
32.  492 Cale S
33.  484 sqAree
34.  483 Nuuk cuber
35.  470 midnightcuberx
35.  470 Ontricus
37.  465 Khairur Rachim
38.  456 Jscuber
39.  455 wearephamily1719
40.  454 2019ECKE02
41.  447 V Achyuthan
42.  441 cuberkid10
43.  439 Kedin drysdale
44.  438 asacuber
45.  437 G2013
46.  423 mihnea3000
47.  416 KrokosB
47.  416 MartinN13
49.  414 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
50.  411 Fisko
50.  411 PotatoesAreUs
52.  404 Sphericality
53.  397 ElyasCubing
54.  394 Brendyn Dunagan
55.  387 VectorCubes
56.  378 brad711
57.  358 palanthrum
58.  353 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  347 Cubey_Tube
60.  346 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  346 Rouxster
62.  345 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  331 MLGCubez
64.  324 Astral Cubing 
65.  322 FastCubeMaster
65.  322 Boris McCoy
67.  306 Li Xiang
68.  301 lumes2121
69.  294 PCCuber
70.  280 dollarstorecubes
71.  279 mrsniffles01
72.  275 Jacck
73.  265 d2polld
74.  260 SpeedCubing RDJ
75.  258 NathanaelCubes
76.  256 TheCubingAddict980
77.  255 Aleksandar Dukleski
78.  254 Parke187
79.  249 Josiah Blomker
80.  246 Brady
81.  244 Christopher Fandrich
82.  242 nico_german_cuber
83.  241 Loffy8
84.  233 John_NOTgood
85.  221 2017LAMB06
86.  220 Imran Rahman
87.  218 bennettstouder
88.  217 Lewis
88.  217 FishyIshy
90.  212 paul lucas potota
91.  209 Benjamin Warry
92.  207 AndrewT99
93.  204 Dylan Swarts
94.  201 Legomanz
95.  199 MatsBergsten
96.  196 sporteisvogel
97.  194 White KB
97.  194 Cuber2s
99.  192 theit07
100.  191 Oxzowachi
101.  187 vishwasankarcubing
102.  185 FaLoL
103.  183 BLCuber8
104.  174 Zeke Mackay
105.  173 sash22
106.  172 thatkid
107.  170 Fred Lang
107.  170 thecubingwizard
109.  169 seungju choi
110.  168 One Wheel
111.  167 any name you wish
112.  164 Skewb_Cube
113.  163 GenTheThief
114.  160 dhafin
115.  157 JChambers13
116.  156 qaz
116.  156 Poorcuber09
118.  153 LwBigcubes
119.  151 Winfaza
119.  151 BraydenAdamsSolves
121.  150 xyzzy
121.  150 N4C0
123.  149 breadears
124.  148 revaldoah
125.  145 Jrg
126.  143 ProStar
127.  140 DesertWolf
128.  136 VIBE_ZT
129.  134 arctan
130.  133 jihu1011
131.  132 LittleLumos
132.  129 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
133.  127 VJW
134.  121 DLXCubing
134.  121 Cozy
136.  119 Sellerie11
137.  117 CiViC
138.  115 20luky3
139.  114 CFOP INC
140.  111 DynaXT
141.  109 chancet4488
141.  109 pb_cuber
143.  106 dylpickle123780
144.  99 CubableYT
145.  94 Der Der
146.  93 thomas.sch
146.  93 Rubika-37-021204
148.  92 BlueAcidball
148.  92 freshcuber.de
150.  90 John Benwell
151.  87 Dvorak
151.  87 pjk
153.  82 edcuberrules8473
154.  79 Chris Van Der Brink
155.  77 GooseCuber
156.  76 filmip
157.  75 KellanB
157.  75 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
157.  75 Mike Hughey
157.  75 Keroma12
157.  75 Vlad Hordiienko
157.  75 cuberswoop
163.  74 squanbld
164.  72 camcuber08
164.  72 Urho Kinnunen
166.  70 Rollercoasterben 
166.  70 Isaiah Scott
168.  68 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
169.  67 Mattia Pasquini
170.  58 hebscody
171.  57 Lvl9001Wizard
171.  57 padddi
173.  56 RestroomLad57
174.  50 hydynn
175.  46 Rusty05
176.  39 trangium
177.  37 SussyGobu9911
178.  35 MuaazCubes
178.  35 aamiel
180.  33 JackPfeifer
181.  30 BadSpeedCuber
181.  30 CUubingCure
183.  27 Y cuber
184.  25 Blitzmoos
185.  22 MJCuber05
186.  20 abigaildoyle
186.  20 Oliver Wrzecionowski
188.  18 Nash171
188.  18 GRVigo
190.  17 cubingmom2
191.  13 @slow cuber
191.  13 linus.sch
193.  12 Isaiah Blomker
193.  12 OriEy
195.  11 pizzacrust
196.  10 Brendan Bakker
196.  10 Kim38889
196.  10 ArontheCuber
199.  9 Ultimatecuber0814
200.  8 edd_dib
201.  7 SpeedyOctahedron
202.  6 cirno
203.  5 willian_pessoa
204.  4 Labano


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2021)

204 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 86!

That means our winner this week is *Imran Rahman!* Congratulations!!


----------

